

How to Make an iBeacon Out of a Raspberry Pi - lukashed
http://developer.radiusnetworks.com/2013/10/09/how-to-make-an-ibeacon-out-of-a-raspberry-pi.html

======
ficklelife
I just tried this using the hardware specified. Works remarkably well, and
Roximity have released an app on the App Store which can pick up this iBeacon,
so no need to compile the AirLocate app mentioned.

Can anyone in the know advise if you could advertise multiple iBeacons (say 2
or 5 different UUIDs) off the one Raspberry Pi with the one BTLE dongle?

